
Julian Assange AMA on Reddit - shahocean
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_assange_publisher_of_wikileaks_ask_me/
======
pestaa
Many Redditors seem to lack patience. Calling it the worst AMA because there
are not many answers after 20 minutes is really impolite.

Sometimes I need more time just to write a two sentence email reply. Give
Julian the time he needs.

~~~
Rudism
I usually wait for the interesting AMAs to show up on /r/tabled before I even
bother looking at them. Much cleaner way to go through them and avoid the
clutter.

~~~
joshschreuder
See also [http://www.topiama.com/](http://www.topiama.com/) which I think was
done by a HN member here.

~~~
zedadex
Aah, presented in a nice Q+A format and everything. Cheers.

------
3rd3
Sincere question: Why do HN people flag this off the frontpage, because of
reddit or because of Assage?

------
Kiro
I can't find a single question about the rape accusations. Am I blind, are
moderators removing them or are people simply not interested?

~~~
doe88
You're wrong
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_ass...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_assange_publisher_of_wikileaks_ask_me/cibkmwt)

~~~
Tomte
They are few and far between, but this is a gem:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_ass...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_assange_publisher_of_wikileaks_ask_me/cibld0z)

------
pionar
Am I the only one that finds Assange to be just an absolute self-centered ass?
He's trying to turn himself into a cult leader, and runs his own "justice"
site[0].

He's manipulative and just leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

[0] - [http://freeassangenow.org/](http://freeassangenow.org/)

~~~
foobarqux
Can you substantiate any of that with evidence?

~~~
pionar
Substantiate what? My personal feelings? I don't think that one can provide
evidence for one's "feel" of a person.

~~~
foobarqux
The specific charges. If you don't like him you should have just said that. Do
you call everyone you don't like a "self-centered cult-leader"?

~~~
pionar
I said he's attempting to be one. My rationale for that is his statements that
make him seem to be basking in martyrdom. See my comments above in reply to
another comment.

I call people I feel to be self-centered self-centered. I call people who try
to convince other people that they're an innocent messenger for truth while
demonizing anyone who says anything bad about them a wannabe cult leader.

------
01Michael10
I want to ask him if he is bitter at all that Edward Snowden is more popular
now and he is yesterday's news. But I won't...

~~~
doe88
He replied a related question [1] and seems to be quite supportive of Ed
Snowden.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_ass...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/28js8v/i_am_julian_assange_publisher_of_wikileaks_ask_me/cibko0g)

------
4lph4_D4wg
Reddit is an awful place full of awful rules and awful people and plenty of
censorship and manipulation of topics and comments , manipulated by real
people and also bots they have created to monitor conversations.

They shadow ban topics and comments to create an illusion of fair
conversation.

They have the collective ego of being relevant but are nowhere near the level
of facebook or twitter or instagram. Or even Yahoo news.

They are just an annoying little site that keeps popping up like that poop
that just won't flush , that's reddit , the shit that won't flush , reddit is
about as relevant as myspace.

AMA seems to be the last grasp that reddit has , and why do you need reddit
for that ?

~~~
steveklabnik
You do know Hacker News shadow bans users, has a list of certain domains that
are outright banned, and has a moderation team that occasionally kills
stories, right?

~~~
digitalengineer
Is the list of banned domains public? I'd love to know what is ban-worthy on
HN.

~~~
steveklabnik
This is as close as we've got:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044)

As pg says at the beginning of the comment, if you want to know if a
particular domain is banned, just submit something and see if it's dead
immediately.

FWIW, this comment and my previous one aren't a complaint: I think that most
of this is a good thing. I _do_ think the mods kill some important stories,
and I think the flamewar filter is terrible, but I'm glad for a lot of it, and
wish there was more.

~~~
digitalengineer
Thank you. After all this time I'm still amazed. There's always a kind HN
reader around with specific knowledge. :-)

